# Barbar spielbar auf höherem Schwierrigkeitsgrad



## Yuniik (14. Juni 2012)

Hi,

ich wollte dämnächst einen Barbar anfangen. (zz spiel ich einen Dämonenjäger Lvl 34)
Ich hab vor einiger Zeit gelesen, dass man auf höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden nurnoch damit beschäftigt ist, starke Gegner zu kiten.

Ist das immernoch so oder kann man auch auf Hölle/Inferno ordentlich spielen?

Ein Wegrenn-Barbar wäre nicht so mein Ding 



Gruß


----------



## floppydrive (14. Juni 2012)

Nein, ich kite mit Barbar nur bestimmte Gruppen um gewissen Cooldowns abzuwarten oder in einer besseren Position zu stehen (in Inferno) aber ansich ist der Barbar immernoch ein "Draufklopp" Held.

&#8364;dit: Ich musste unterhalb von Inferno nie Gruppen kiten keine Ahnung wo du die Aussage her hast.


----------



## Yuniik (14. Juni 2012)

Hi,

vielen dank für die schnelle Info 

Keine Ahnung in welchem Forum ich das gelesen hab, war irgendwann kurz nach dem Release (1-2 Wochen).
Ich denke das wird einfach am Equip gelegen haben, nach so kurzer Zeit wirds noch kaum hochklassiges Zeug im AH gegeben haben.


Muss man mit nem Barbaren am Anfang viel Farmen? Ich hab mit meinem Dämonenjäger noch garnicht gefarmt, hatte aber schon auf Albtraum Probleme mit einigen goldenen Mobs, die einfach zu schnell zum Kiten waren 


Gruß


----------



## DeathDragon (14. Juni 2012)

Ich musste anfänglich von Inferno zwar Gruppen kiten, ging aber direkt von Hölle auf Inferno weiter und hab mich nie in Hölle equipt. Nach etwas Gear konnte ich mühelos mit Schwert und Schild Akt 1 Inferno zocken und derzeit rushe ich mühelos durch Akt 1 mit meinem Zweihänder.

Auch Akt 2 macht mit einem guten Schild und Schwert weniger Probleme. Es gibt zwar ein paar Rar Gruppen, welche etwas mühsam sind, aber es ist machbar. Man muss sich halt darauf einstellen, am Anfang mit einem Schild zu zocken um überhaupt eine Chance zu haben. Aber wirklich kiten muss man eher selten.


----------



## Fremder123 (14. Juni 2012)

Yuniik schrieb:


> Ich hab vor einiger Zeit gelesen, dass man auf höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden nurnoch damit beschäftigt ist, starke Gegner zu kiten.
> 
> Ist das immernoch so oder kann man auch auf Hölle/Inferno ordentlich spielen?


Genau wie floppy kann ich das absolut nicht bestätigen. Zwar in Bezug auf den Mönch (Level 60 und mein Main) aber die Aussage bleibt gleich. Ich finde die Nahkämpfer bei weitem nicht so benachteiligt wie es immer Glauben gemacht wird. Im Gegenteil: Viele Gegner haben Attribute für schnelle Bewegungen, springen vom Bildschirmrand zum Char oder tauchen plötzlich unter der Erde auf, was alles ungünstig für Ranges ist. Meine DH ist grad Akt 2 Alptraum und es nervt tierisch dass in dieser verdammten Wüste 90% der Mistviecher ständig an einem drankleben. Da der DH nicht viel aushält ist das ärgerlich. Ist ein ganz anderes Spielgefühl... meine Nahkämpfer hat das nie gestört, immer rein ins Getümmel. Egal auf welchem Schwierigkeitsgrad. Und durch die netten defensiven Skills fand ich manchen Bosskampf zudem noch einfacher, zumindest wenn sich der Boss nicht verlangsamen lässt und dem DH permanent am Rockzipfel hängt. Mein Barb ist zwar erst 21, aber der hat genauso wenig Probleme wie der Mönch. Der WD meiner Frau schon eher, sofern mal schnelle Mobs an sie rankommen.

Und wenn ich an die Koop-Spiele mit 2 Bekannten denke: Die eine WD, der andere Wizard. Beide lagen fast immer vor mir im Dreck wenns mal hart auf hart kam. Die Nahkämpfer halten einfach mal was aus. Also lass Dich nicht beirren und spiel was Du magst, jede Klasse hat Vor- und Nachteile. Spielbar und überlebensfähig sind sie alle. Und Spaß machen sie ebenso.

Edit: Ich erinnere mich an einen Butcher-Run auf Hölle mit meiner Witchdoctor-Bekannten, ich mit Monk. War vor dem Schadensnerf für Spielergruppen. 4mal (!) musste ich sie rezzen. Die Reppkosten wollte sie mir nicht sagen.^^ Soviel zu den schwachen Melees.


----------



## DeathDragon (14. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Genau wie floppy kann ich das absolut nicht bestätigen. Zwar in Bezug auf den Mönch (Level 60 und mein Main) aber die Aussage bleibt gleich. Ich finde die Nahkämpfer bei weitem nicht so benachteiligt wie es immer Glauben gemacht wird. Im Gegenteil: Viele Gegner haben Attribute für schnelle Bewegungen, springen vom Bildschirmrand zum Char oder tauchen plötzlich unter der Erde auf, was alles ungünstig für Ranges ist. Meine DH ist grad Akt 2 Alptraum und es nervt tierisch dass in dieser verdammten Wüste 90% der Mistviecher ständig an einem drankleben. Da der DH nicht viel aushält ist das ärgerlich. Ist ein ganz anderes Spielgefühl... meine Nahkämpfer hat das nie gestört, immer rein ins Getümmel. Egal auf welchem Schwierigkeitsgrad. Und durch die netten defensiven Skills fand ich manchen Bosskampf zudem noch einfacher, zumindest wenn sich der Boss nicht verlangsamen lässt und dem DH permanent am Rockzipfel hängt. Mein Barb ist zwar erst 21, aber der hat genauso wenig Probleme wie der Mönch. Der WD meiner Frau schon eher, sofern mal schnelle Mobs an sie rankommen.
> 
> Und wenn ich an die Koop-Spiele mit 2 Bekannten denke: Die eine WD, der andere Wizard. Beide lagen fast immer vor mir im Dreck wenns mal hart auf hart kam. Die Nahkämpfer halten einfach mal was aus. Also lass Dich nicht beirren und spiel was Du magst, jede Klasse hat Vor- und Nachteile. Spielbar und überlebensfähig sind sie alle. Und Spaß machen sie ebenso.
> 
> Edit: Ich erinnere mich an einen Butcher-Run auf Hölle mit meiner Witchdoctor-Bekannten, ich mit Monk. War vor dem Schadensnerf für Spielergruppen. 4mal (!) musste ich sie rezzen. Die Reppkosten wollte sie mir nicht sagen.^^ Soviel zu den schwachen Melees.



Ja und Nein.
Es gibt ganz klar Mobs, bei welchem Nahkämpfer bevorteilt sind und welche für Fernkämpfer. Hier mal ein paar Beispiele:
- Mörser -> Interessiert einen Melee überhaupt nicht. Man zieht einfach die Mobs zusammen und das wars schon. Jeder Range verflucht aber diese Fähigkeit.
- Geschmolzen -> Als Melee eine reine Qual. Du schlägst 2 Mal auf den Mob, er dreht sich um und rennt weg. Läufst du ihm hinterher biste in der Grütze. Oder gerne laufen die Mobs einmal im Kreis um dich und du bist in der Grütze. Als Range absolut kein Problem
- Reflektierter Schaden -> Als Melee stört mich das eher weniger. Jedesmal wenn ich mit dem Kollegen unterwegs bin (er zockt Mage), seh ich ihn dauersterben bei den Mobs. Ich bleib dann einfach dran und hau drauf.
Ich könnte die Liste so ewig weiter führen.

Was aber ganz klar ein Nachteil für die Melees ist, man kann nicht kiten. Ich hab zur selben Zeit angefangen wie der Mage Kollege. Wir haben beide ungefähr gleich viel G in unser Gear investiert. Ich bin jetzt bei 600 Ressi und unter 1k Stärke. Der Kollege ist bei 350 Ressi und 1.3k int. Ich schaffe gerade so Inferno Akt 2. Je nach Mobgegner etc. gehn haufenweise Tränke flöten und manche Rargruppen werden einfach irgendwo in die Ecke gezogen und ausgelassen. Der Kollege kitet sich währenddessen gemüttlich durch Akt 3. Also ist man halt schon etwas benachteiligt als Melee.


----------



## floppydrive (14. Juni 2012)

Yuniik schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> vielen dank für die schnelle Info
> 
> ...



Barbar ist wohl die Equipanhängiste Klasse im Spiel, du brauchst Resistenz gegen alle Elemente und auch noch etwas Schaden, ich habe für meinen Start in Akt 2 Inferno ungefähr 3-4 Tage Akt 1 gerfarmt immer gleiche Farmroute um an meine Resistenzen zu kommen (1000 Res, 40k HP, 12k Schaden) damit ging Akt 2 dann ganz gut. 

Beim Barbar zählt viel die Position mit den Mobs, das heißt eine Gute Ecke finden oder Engstellen, dazu vielleicht noch den Mob hier oder da Blocken. Gerade auf Inferno muss man sich von der Spielweise etwas umstellen und doch etwas "taktischer" Kämpfen.


----------



## Fremder123 (14. Juni 2012)

DeathDragon schrieb:


> Also ist man halt schon etwas benachteiligt als Melee.


Ich zitier mich mal selbst:


Fremder123 schrieb:


> jede Klasse hat Vor- und Nachteile. Spielbar und überlebensfähig sind sie alle.


Spielbar und überlebensfähig. Wird keiner bestreiten. Dass man Godlike durch Inferno tobt wurde nie behauptet.

Edit: Hier ein paar Sätze von gamona, die sehr gut zum Thema passen:

"Es ist inzwischen bekannt, dass Nahkämpfer in Diablo 3, verglichen mit Fernkämpfern, mit Stand Patch 1.0.2 immer den Kürzeren ziehen, wenn sie erst einmal Inferno erreichen. Ganz anders sieht das Bild auf Kungens Livestream aus. Während sich sein Hardcore-Barbar und der Mönch-Kollege relativ sicher vorankämpfen, sterben ihnen die Fernkämpfer links und rechts weg. Erst heute erwischte es den Top-DPS-Dämonenjäger in der Gruppe, gestern die Zauberin und "Dirge" zieht bereits seinen x-ten Hexendoktor hoch."

Sind zwar keine Allerweltsspieler, aber es versinnbildlicht doch ganz gut, dass (zumindest auf HC?) die Melees keineswegs hilflos unterwegs sind.


----------



## Frikasor (14. Juni 2012)

Barbar ist ab Hölle die absolut letzte DRECKSKLASSE!!!!! Kolerische Anfälle INC. !!!!!!!     Wenn Blizz eins Falsch gemacht hat dann ist es diese Bekackte Affenklasse !!!!!


----------



## floppydrive (14. Juni 2012)

Frikasor schrieb:


> Barbar ist ab Hölle die absolut letzte DRECKSKLASSE!!!!! Kolerische Anfälle INC. !!!!!!! 	Wenn Blizz eins Falsch gemacht hat dann ist es diese Bekackte Affenklasse !!!!!



Ooooooh musst du langsam nachdenken und deine Skill überarbeiten, armes Faceroll Bärchen tuzi tuzi tuzi


----------



## Fremder123 (15. Juni 2012)

Frikasor schrieb:


> KCholerische Anfälle INC. !!!!!!!


Das einzig Zutreffende an diesem Post. Immerhin etwas.^^


----------



## Theopa (18. Juni 2012)

Frikasor schrieb:


> Barbar ist ab Hölle die absolut letzte DRECKSKLASSE!!!!! Kolerische Anfälle INC. !!!!!!! Wenn Blizz eins Falsch gemacht hat dann ist es diese Bekackte Affenklasse !!!!!



*tröst* 

Am Anfang Akt 2 war ich auch öfter mal am ausrasten, wenn man selbst beim Farmen von Goblins dauernd ins Gras beisst ist das schon durchaus stressig. Dann steht man vor der Wahl: Gebe ich jetzt 20 oder lieber 30 Millionen für ein Item aus, auch nicht gerade sehr nett. Wenn man aber gelernt hat, nicht immer statmäßige BiS Items kaufen zu wollen (Ein Item mit Str/Vit/AllRes/Arm will eben jeder^^) kann man sich relativ günstig ausrüsten und das Equip in kleineren Schritten ständig steigern. 

Wie es schon sehr oft erwähnt wurde: Equip (vor allem beim Barbar!) > alles andere.

Ob Melees jetzt benachtteiligt sind oder nicht kann man mE so kaum sagen. Als Ranged mag man Anfangs viel leichter durchkommen, mit ausreichendem Equip wird es für die Melees wesentlich angenehmer, man muss nicht in dauernder Angst vor den 1-2 Hits leben die einen aus den Socken hauen. Außerdem hat wohl jedes Gebiet eigene Vor- und Nachteile für gewisse Klassen. Als Barbar gefällt mit Akt 3 Inferno sehr gut, viele schwache Mobs für Revanche-Heals und perfekte Gelegenheiten zum Springen


----------



## BoP78 (18. Juni 2012)

Frikasor schrieb:


> Barbar ist ab Hölle die absolut letzte DRECKSKLASSE!!!!! Kolerische Anfälle INC. !!!!!!! Wenn Blizz eins Falsch gemacht hat dann ist es diese Bekackte Affenklasse !!!!!



Würde dein Barb ähnlich enrage gehen wie du, dann hättest du Inferno schon durch...


----------



## Fremder123 (19. Juni 2012)

Barb und Mage besiegen Diablo Inferno im HC-Modus. Soviel zu den unspielbaren Melees.


----------



## Uratak (19. Juni 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Ooooooh musst du langsam nachdenken und deine Skill überarbeiten, armes Faceroll Bärchen tuzi tuzi tuzi



 dachte ich mir auch grad


----------

